# Anyone use a JD Gator for commercial sidewalks?



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

I am looking into buying a Gator for sidewalk clearing, just wanted some input. Thanks


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Ive ran the gators before, without plows, but I cant imagine it would be a bad idea, it is just expensive.


----------



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah a little pricey, but to write off a sweet toy to plow 3 miles of sidewald 5' wide. I think its worth it.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Ya, I can understand that, if you do go that way, at least get the widshield or the full cab, riding around in an open gator moving along sux, trust me, I know.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

For the price you'll pay, you could have a ATV outfitted with a nice cab, plow, salter and everything for a fraction of the price. Now if you can afford to spend 20K on something like that, and heck, you might be able to use it for other stuff too, then I'd say get it.


----------



## boudy (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm going to look at a 2005 hxp 4x4 gator tomorrow myself. Farmer owned. He claims about 500 hours of light duty. Windshield, hitch, front guard. Asking $5500. Sound reasonable?

I read in another thread that the HXP Gator is great but JD plow for it - not so much. Any ideas on good set-up for walks and driveways? I'm little late on purchasing equipment. 12" snow in progress now in Northern IL.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

The town where I work uses a Gator for all the sidewalks. Seems to well... not sure how it will hold up though?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

get a mini truck from badgerland imo that gator will suck, it's fun right up till ya get cold, then you will wish you never did it,

talk to badgerland, he has some nice units imo


----------



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

Too late , already bought it, with full glass cab heat v-plow complete light package salt spreader on back. I truly think think unit is the ticket to success. I pick it up on wednesday next week.


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

dont forget pics!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

They use them at my school for sidewalks...


----------



## tjslawnservice (Dec 5, 2008)

It depends on what kind of sidewalks you plan on using it on. My uncle uses on for his work that is an older 6 wheeled model and they don't really like it. Its to long and they fall of the walks. Not saying a 4wd model to do it.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, snapped some pics, sorry about the quality, i was in school when i took these... But they do LOTS of sidewalks with these, along with some clean up...


----------



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the pics, check out mine on my profile just finished it today


----------



## hndswthtshdws (Dec 16, 2009)

I've used them on a few farms for different work. I think the biggest advantage over am ATV is the bed. You can really weigh them down when the snow comes all at once.


----------

